# Conversion to Floor Shift & Interior Color



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I have an 86 cutlass, ive come up on some dough finally and i want to convert to buckets and a floor shift. has anyone done it or have a link for a how too?
in doing this, i know i will need to..
get a delete sleeve for the column shift or get a new column
probably new brackets for the seats
drill a hole in the floor for the cable
run a cable from the shifter to the dash so that the reverse lights work and so on...< the question is, how do i do that?
i have a donor car that im pulling all of this from, and i thought of using that shell and my parts, but thats a HUGE project, and i dont want to spend TOO much time doing this.... but its gotta be done before i get all my insides redone in black. any help is appreciated, comments, links, etc it all works.
*ive done a little more digging, and have found a list of the parts i will need. i just need guidance on installing them.

About the interior color... im going from maroon to all black, do people just paint the dashes & interior panels? any special prep for those?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i have looked into this seems loker.com has kits. stock gbody floor shifters have a cable and some plate hole in the floor. might be a good idea to cut the floor. not sure if theres any room between the trany and floor to work out the linkage just take a peak.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

joeycutlass said:


> i have looked into this seems loker.com has kits. stock gbody floor shifters have a cable and some plate hole in the floor. might be a good idea to cut the floor. not sure if theres any room between the trany and floor to work out the linkage just take a peak.


STFU!!!!!!!!! seriously, do you even think before you type dont be on here giving fuked up info misleading folks you tard..


if you wanna go stock type buckets then you will need the floor brackets cut out of the donor car for you to weld to your floor,if the seats your using dont have bucket seat tracks then you will need some or fab them.depending on which tranny you're using you will need the shifter itself and cable,you will need the linkage aswell but you can buy all this fairly cheap at dixiemontecarlo...you can use a stock console or make one and you can use an aftermarket shifter like b and m or hurst etc,,,get a column off a floor shift or use the delete column cover for it,some people shave the ones they have and add filler/bodywork then dye....holes on the floor are self explanatory and theres tons of info on this online.....


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a swap from a 75 Cutlass to a 79 Cutlass. Swivel buckets, floor shifter with cable, steering column , custom center console. I had to cut the seat tracks down aand weld a little. Had to change out the steering column linkage to the gear box as well as the wiring harness clip. The hardest part was making the console. It was easy overall


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

getting the other seat and console next week..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> getting the other seat and console next week..


:0 oh boy!


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

what are them buckets out of? bolt right in?


----------

